# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Female hairline repair by Dr. Lindsey

## Dr. Lindsey

This lady may be remembered from her 6 month pics.  Since then we figured out she originally came to me in 2009...and I recommended 2000 grafts.   She got 650 or so from a local competitor and then we put in 1370....to repair that sparse case.  So in the end...it did take the 2000 I suggested.  Unfortuately she had to have 2 cases, but now she looks great.   Roughly half way through the video we show her and comb her hair.



I asked her if she'd contribute her 2 cents to the forums, since she is a medical publisher...but I'm not confident we'll hear from her online.  



The video is:  http://vimeo.com/225281172



Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------

